# Yourserver OpenVZ 256MB (Sweden)



## wlanboy (May 18, 2014)

*Provider*: Yourserver
*Plan*: OpenVZ 256 MB VPS
*Price*: 2€ per month
*Location*: Stockholm, Sweden

*Purchased*: 04/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of Yourserver.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (4x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 60
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 3
cpu MHz : 424.016
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm
bogomips : 6784.26
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         262144 kB
MemFree:          101692 kB
Cached:            63216 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            50704 kB
Inactive:         100720 kB
Active(anon):      23112 kB
Inactive(anon):    65096 kB
Active(file):      27592 kB
Inactive(file):    35624 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:             0 kB
SwapFree:              0 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         88208 kB
Shmem:              5324 kB
Slab:               9012 kB
SReclaimable:       2384 kB
SUnreclaim:         6628 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.296307 s, 453 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-05-18 13:21:41--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 1.56M/s   in 64s

2014-05-18 13:22:45 (1.56 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:

traceroute dvhn.nl


2 xe-10-0-1-252.edge3.Stockholm2.Level3.net (213.242.110.129) 7.777 ms 7.773 ms 7.799 ms
3 vl-3502-ve-116.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.25) 36.435 ms vl-3504-ve-118.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.33) 36.127 ms 36.128 ms
4 ae-42-42.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.234) 64.117 ms 36.351 ms ae-43-43.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.238) 37.990 ms
5 ae-47-47.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.174) 36.090 ms 36.088 ms ae-46-46.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.170) 36.212 ms
6 ae-63-63.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.2) 36.099 ms ae-83-83.csw3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.10) 36.121 ms 36.084 ms
7 ae-1-60.edge3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.7) 36.396 ms ae-4-90.edge3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.199) 36.425 ms ae-2-70.edge3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.71) 36.398 ms
8 dialup-212.162.19.62.frankfurt1.mik.net (212.162.19.62) 36.351 ms 36.326 ms 36.362 ms
9 ffm-s1-rou-1102.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.229.73) 40.443 ms 40.625 ms 40.606 ms
10 dssd-s2-rou-1102.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.232.154) 40.451 ms 40.403 ms 40.372 ms
11 asd2-rou-1022.NL.eurorings.net (134.222.228.213) 41.457 ms 41.434 ms 40.562 ms
12 asd2-rou-1044.NL.eurorings.net (134.222.230.226) 40.059 ms 40.277 ms 39.958 ms
13 asd-s5-rou-1041.NL.eurorings.net (134.222.232.55) 40.282 ms 40.283 ms 40.348 ms
14 kpn-1402.xe-0-0-0.jun1.galilei.network.bit.nl (134.222.97.186) 41.198 ms 41.223 ms 41.258 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de


2 xe-10-0-1-252.edge3.Stockholm2.Level3.net (213.242.110.129) 7.654 ms 7.649 ms 7.623 ms
3 vl-3502-ve-116.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.25) 32.825 ms 32.765 ms vl-3504-ve-118.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.33) 32.761 ms
4 ae-41-41.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.230) 32.761 ms 33.748 ms 32.789 ms
5 ae-11-3104.car1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.161.154) 32.699 ms 32.770 ms 32.857 ms
6 dialup-212.162.17.22.frankfurt1.mik.net (212.162.17.22) 34.252 ms 36.582 ms 36.552 ms
7 92.79.200.145 (92.79.200.145) 39.959 ms 39.792 ms 39.706 ms
8 188.111.129.246 (188.111.129.246) 39.796 ms 39.729 ms 39.764 ms
9 92.79.201.226 (92.79.201.226) 46.297 ms 46.334 ms 46.314 ms
10 92.79.202.110 (92.79.202.110) 44.156 ms 44.884 ms 44.866 ms
11 188.111.149.114 (188.111.149.114) 49.227 ms 49.222 ms 49.161 ms
12 145.253.180.28 (145.253.180.28) 48.499 ms 48.252 ms 48.115 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk


2 xe-10-0-1-252.edge3.Stockholm2.Level3.net (213.242.110.129) 7.618 ms 7.588 ms 7.623 ms
3 vl-3503-ve-117.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.29) 44.914 ms 43.201 ms vl-3502-ve-116.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.25) 43.340 ms
4 ae-43-43.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.238) 43.376 ms ae-41-41.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.230) 43.166 ms ae-43-43.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.238) 43.360 ms
5 ae-23-23.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.190) 43.038 ms ae-24-24.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.194) 43.171 ms ae-23-23.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.190) 52.200 ms
6 ae-47-47.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.205) 43.102 ms 43.105 ms 43.086 ms
7 ae-24-24.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.66) 43.353 ms ae-23-23.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.62) 42.977 ms ae-24-24.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.66) 43.714 ms
8 ae-48-48.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.82) 43.305 ms ae-47-47.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.78) 43.266 ms 43.239 ms
9 ae-59-224.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.142) 43.031 ms ae-57-222.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.134) 43.022 ms 43.102 ms
10 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 199.890 ms 199.696 ms 199.873 ms
11 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 43.568 ms 43.654 ms 43.526 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com


2 xe-10-0-1-252.edge3.Stockholm2.Level3.net (213.242.110.129) 7.556 ms 7.543 ms 7.564 ms
3 vl-3503-ve-117.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.29) 36.377 ms vl-3504-ve-118.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.33) 36.073 ms vl-3503-ve-117.ebr1.Stockholm2.Level3.net (4.69.202.29) 36.389 ms
4 ae-41-41.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.230) 41.529 ms ae-42-42.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.234) 36.327 ms ae-43-43.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.201.238) 36.411 ms
5 ae-46-46.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.170) 36.091 ms 36.063 ms ae-48-48.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.178) 36.423 ms
6 ae-93-93.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.14) 36.041 ms 36.036 ms ae-83-83.csw3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.10) 36.125 ms
7 ae-1-60.edge5.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.9) 36.454 ms ae-4-90.edge5.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.201) 36.470 ms *
8 be3020.rcr21.fra06.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.15.193) 37.177 ms 37.503 ms 37.007 ms
9 be2304.ccr21.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.73) 127.981 ms 128.188 ms 127.721 ms
10 be2259.ccr21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.62.73) 129.288 ms 129.376 ms 129.410 ms
11 be2271.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.117) 128.210 ms 128.574 ms 128.508 ms
12 be2347.ccr21.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.141) 127.835 ms 129.269 ms 129.267 ms
13 be2148.ccr21.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.117) 130.237 ms 129.041 ms 130.712 ms
14 be2176.ccr41.iad02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.41.53) 129.423 ms 129.420 ms 130.926 ms
15 te0-0-0-0.agr11.iad02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.198) 128.641 ms 129.817 ms 128.651 ms
16 te0-0-2-0.nr11.b037327-0.iad02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.24.15.62) 128.761 ms 130.139 ms 129.856 ms
17 38.88.158.2 (38.88.158.2) 128.409 ms 129.914 ms 128.356 ms
18 198.72.14.34 (198.72.14.34) 129.461 ms 127.735 ms 127.744 ms

*What services are running?*


Lighttpd + php
MySQL server
Agile project desktop / project management

*Support:*

No tickets needed yet.

The answers to simple questions were fast, well written and polite.

*Overall experience:*

They offer quite a lot for the money.


Free DNS hosting
Free SMTP relay
Unmetered 100Mbps connection
5GB SSD disk space
They come with an integrated control panel within WHMCS:



So no SolusVM or any additional login is needed to control the vps.

Since this month they are offering IPv6 too.

Stockholm is not the cheapest town to offer vps services and so I am very pleased with the service I get for my money.

I will look at the network speeds and how they handle the unlimited traffic thing.

But it looks like they can handle it.

The support is polite and even answers simple questions on Sunday at 7 p.m.

If I had to say anything bad about this provider it would be the lack of swap.

But this is currently the only bad thing I can say about Yourserver.se.

*Update status:*

**

Only 4 minutes of network downtime for the last 33 days.

CPU (x4) and I/O are great.

The vps itself is snappy.

Network depends on the route - stellar within the northern countries and ok for the rest of the world.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## switsys (May 18, 2014)

Thanks to you and MannDude for this.
It's REALLY good to know about descent LE services coming up here.


----------



## johnlth93 (May 18, 2014)

Review is great advertisement   I've bought mine.

Anyway seem like they've removed the bandwidth bar though.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 26, 2014)

Time for an update:



So 1 minute and 4 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 72 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network connection depends on your target.

Download speeds from the US are beyond 300kB/s, but beyond 1M/s within the EU.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for an update:



So 3 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 120 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network connection depends on your target.

Download speeds from the US are getting faster and the connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is still capped:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-08-13 13:42:32--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 1.60M/s   in 62s

2014-08-13 13:43:34 (1.61 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Time for an update:



So 1 hour 28 minutes and 33 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 189 days.

CPU and I/O are ok, but the vps itself is not as snappy as the months before.

Looks like the node is now filled up with customers...

Network connection depends on your target.

Download speeds from the US are getting faster and the connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is still capped:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-10-22 00:13:20--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 1.62M/s   in 62s

2014-10-22 00:14:22 (1.62 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## rds100 (Oct 21, 2014)

So how do you monitor the network uptime? Is it for multiple locations, or from a single one, or what? Sometimes random things on the internet break / routes flap between two random hosts, which is not always the fault of the provider of connectivity of one of those hosts.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> So how do you monitor the network uptime? Is it for multiple locations, or from a single one, or what? Sometimes random things on the internet break / routes flap between two random hosts, which is not always the fault of the provider of connectivity of one of those hosts.


It is statuscake.com.

I set the alert to "more than 5 confirmation servers at the same time to display downtime".


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 23, 2014)

Still have mine since I bought it, so far so good without any significant downtime


----------



## willie (Oct 24, 2014)

This host is at https://www.yourserver.se/

easy to find with web search but in general it's useful info to include in the review.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Time for an update:



So 1 hour 26 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 45 days.

CPU and I/O are ok, but the vps itself is not as snappy as the months before.

Network connection depends on your target.

Connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is getting better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-20 09:08:42--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s   in 9.0s

2014-12-20 09:08:51 (11.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 82 days.

CPU and I/O are ok, better than the month before.

Network connection depends on your target.

Connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is getting better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-26 10:19:13--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 11.7M/s   in 8.7s

2015-01-26 10:19:22 (11.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Time for an update:



1 hour 7 minutes and 45 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 22 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is capped:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-23 03:57:42--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 11.8M/s   in 8.7s

2015-02-23 03:57:51 (11.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Time for an update:



14 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 54 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is capped:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-26 16:08:49--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 8.24M/s   in 12s

2015-03-26 16:09:01 (8.43 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 2, 2015)

Time for an update:



1 minute of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 151 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Connections within the EU are good.

The network itself is capped:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-07-02 01:24:05--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 217.75.99.93
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|217.75.99.93|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[=================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.8M/s   in 8.7s

2015-07-02 01:24:14 (11.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 18, 2015)

Time for an update:





46 minutes of network downtime since the last update.


CPU and I/O are ok.


Connections within the EU are good.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2016)

Time for an update:



15 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are ok.
Connections within the EU are good.


----------



## souen (Jan 1, 2016)

Are you still getting 11.5M/s speeds recently? Have a 256MB vps as well and uptime is great, but network has been like this for me since around end of September:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2016-01-01 19:04:30--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 217.75.99.93
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|217.75.99.93|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: ‘/dev/null’

100%[======================================================================================================>] 104,857,600  607KB/s   in 2m 53s 

2016-01-01 19:07:23 (591 KB/s) - ‘/dev/null’ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry to barge in @wlanboy but I just wanted to give @souen my results. Here is one 256MB VPS I have with YourServer/Makonix:


Allgemeine Informationen 

Prozessor :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1241 v3 @ 3.50GHz
Prozessor-Kerne :  1
Taktfrequenz pro Kern:  1745.925 MHz
Arbeitsspeicher : 256 MB
SWAP : 0 MB
Laufzeit :   310 days, 8:12,       

Netzwerk Benchmark 

Download Geschwindigkeit:  Edis (SE): 13.1MB/s 
Download Geschwindigkeit:  Edis (RU): 2.25MB/s 
Download Geschwindigkeit:  GleSYS (SE): 13.1MB/s 
Download Geschwindigkeit:  BuyVM (EU): 15.7MB/s 
Download Geschwindigkeit:  Makonix (LV): 18.2MB/s 
Download Geschwindigkeit:  CacheFly (CDN): 9.11MB/s 

Festplatten Benchmark

I/O Performance [1]:  767 MB/s
I/O Performance [2]:  649 MB/s
I/O Performance [3]:  768 MB/s

CPU Benchmark

real    0m22.935s
user    0m11.027s
sys    0m0.251s







souen said:


> Are you still getting 11.5M/s speeds recently? Have a 256MB vps as well and uptime is great, but network has been like this for me since around end of September:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## souen (Jan 1, 2016)

@k0nsl: thanks for the results. Maybe something's up with the node I'm on? Those stats are similar to when I first got the vps, it's only been like this lately. Took some 30 minutes to complete.


```
wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
Benchmark started on Fri Jan  1 20:39:08 EST 2016
Full benchmark log: /home/souen/bench.log

System Info
-----------
Processor	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz
CPU Cores	: 1
Frequency	: 1749.919 MHz
Memory		: 256 MB
Swap		: 0 MB
Uptime		: 282 days, 15:25,

OS		: \S
Arch		: x86_64 (64 Bit)
Kernel		: 2.6.32-042stab104.1
Hostname	: eki


Speedtest (IPv4 only)
---------------------
Your public IPv4 is 95.215.xxx.xxx

Location		Provider	Speed
CDN			Cachefly	605KB/s

Atlanta, GA, US		Coloat		398KB/s 
Dallas, TX, US		Softlayer	380KB/s 
Seattle, WA, US		Softlayer	332KB/s 
San Jose, CA, US	Softlayer	343KB/s 
Washington, DC, US	Softlayer 	442KB/s 

Tokyo, Japan		Linode		223KB/s 
Singapore 		Softlayer	167KB/s 

Rotterdam, Netherlands	id3.net		609KB/s
Haarlem, Netherlands	Leaseweb	603KB/s 


Disk Speed
----------
I/O (1st run)	: 480 MB/s
I/O (2nd run)	: 524 MB/s
I/O (3rd run)	: 538 MB/s
Average I/O	: 514 MB/s
```


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, @souen something is likely ‘iffy’ with the node you're on. I've had my VPSes with YourServer since 2014. I just rebooted the one where I posted my previous result above and now I ran the FreeVPS "benchmark script", here's those results:
 


```
[email protected]:~# wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
Benchmark started on Fri Jan  1 21:41:38 EST 2016
Full benchmark log: /root/bench.log

System Info
-----------
Processor	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1241 v3 @ 3.50GHz
CPU Cores	: 1
Frequency	: 1745.925 MHz
Memory		: 256 MB
Swap		: 0 MB
Uptime		: 6 min,

OS		: Debian GNU/Linux 7
Arch		: x86_64 (64 Bit)
Kernel		: 2.6.32-042stab102.9
Hostname	: lindholm


Speedtest (IPv4 only)
---------------------
Your public IPv4 is 95.215.x.x

Location		Provider	Speed
CDN			Cachefly	16.8MB/s

Atlanta, GA, US		Coloat		3.40MB/s 
Dallas, TX, US		Softlayer	13.8MB/s 
Seattle, WA, US		Softlayer	1.28MB/s 
San Jose, CA, US	Softlayer	6.41MB/s 
Washington, DC, US	Softlayer 	5.60MB/s 

Tokyo, Japan		Linode		1.50MB/s 
Singapore 		Softlayer	3.42MB/s 

Rotterdam, Netherlands	id3.net		9.94MB/s
Haarlem, Netherlands	Leaseweb	4.57MB/s 


Disk Speed
----------
I/O (1st run)	: 786 MB/s
I/O (2nd run)	: 729 MB/s
I/O (3rd run)	: 718 MB/s
Average I/O	: 744.333 MB/s

[email protected]:~#
```


----------



## souen (Jan 1, 2016)

@k0nsl: thanks for confirming. Time to nudge support and see if they can do something about it. Granted, network aside, everything else has been good, including support when I put in a request on 1-2 occasions.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 2, 2016)

k0nsl said:


> Yes, @souen something is likely ‘iffy’ with the node you're on. I've had my VPSes with YourServer since 2014. I just rebooted the one where I posted my previous result above and now I ran the FreeVPS "benchmark script", here's those results:



No problem at all. The more numbers the better.



souen said:


> @k0nsl: thanks for confirming. Time to nudge support and see if they can do something about it. Granted, network aside, everything else has been good, including support when I put in a request on 1-2 occasions.



Look like the network is getting better:



> wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
> --2016-01-02 01:45:07-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
> Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 217.75.99.93
> Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|217.75.99.93|:80... connected.
> ...


----------



## souen (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks @wlanboy. I'm waiting to hear back from support. Still slow today here, the max I'm getting is 608KB/s. Tor nodes are rate limited, but I'm not running anything that might trigger a cap (the occasional private ssh tunnel).


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2016-01-02 15:15:15--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 217.75.99.93
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|217.75.99.93|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: ‘/dev/null’

100%[======================================================================================================>] 104,857,600  582KB/s   in 2m 52s 

2016-01-02 15:18:08 (595 KB/s) - ‘/dev/null’ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## souen (Jan 3, 2016)

Got a response from support and it's looking better today. Not sure what happened on Tokyo but certainly an improvement overall. Thanks again, I probably might not have opened a ticket to get it fixed if I hadn't seen others' stats.


```
wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
Benchmark started on Sun Jan  3 09:46:50 EST 2016
Full benchmark log: /home/souen/bench.log

System Info
-----------
Processor	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz
CPU Cores	: 1
Frequency	: 1749.919 MHz
Memory		: 256 MB
Swap		: 0 MB
Uptime		: 17:50,

OS		: \S
Arch		: x86_64 (64 Bit)
Kernel		: 2.6.32-042stab108.8
Hostname	: eki


Speedtest (IPv4 only)
---------------------
Your public IPv4 is 95.215.x.x

Location		Provider	Speed
CDN			Cachefly	18.8MB/s

Atlanta, GA, US		Coloat		935KB/s 
Dallas, TX, US		Softlayer	4.59MB/s 
Seattle, WA, US		Softlayer	3.25MB/s 
San Jose, CA, US	Softlayer	5.77MB/s 
Washington, DC, US	Softlayer 	3.25MB/s 


Tokyo, Japan		Linode		61.0KB/s 
Singapore 		Softlayer	2.07MB/s 

Rotterdam, Netherlands	id3.net		2.80MB/s
Haarlem, Netherlands	Leaseweb	19.1MB/s 


Disk Speed
----------
I/O (1st run)	: 511 MB/s
I/O (2nd run)	: 252 MB/s
I/O (3rd run)	: 406 MB/s
Average I/O	: 389.667 MB/s
```


----------

